# SIG .22 magnum handgun



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Years ago, I remember looking at a SIG .22 magnum semi-auto at a gun show. I can't remember the model and google searches have been fruitless. Did such a beast exist or am I losing it?


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Never heard of a Sig chambered in 22 WMR. I've been following Sig since the early 80's.


----------

